# Sandy may come calling



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like we have a Halloween Hurricane on the way. We are far enough inland and high enough from the river to only have to deal with high winds, downed trees and power outages. We went out to the store and gas station to get any last items and have done our checklist. Anyone else getting ready?


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Keeping an eye on the weather here - can't believe we could have another Halloween storm.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We are far enough inland that I doubt we will get hit. Will fill the car up with gas, but I would have done that anyways.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's turned more towards NC today - but we're still far enough inland that it shouldn't be more than just rain. 

Stay safe, those of you on the coast!


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

Live in Southeastern NC so not good new for me. Thank God my hubby will be in town this weekend. he works outta town. Getting gas tomorrow, Going to get outdoors safe and tork up the genny tomorrow too. Getting some Kerosene incase we loose power as the noghts gettin a lil chilly here. We usually do not loose power too long. Oh and goin to vote so if anything goes down for too long I have my vote in! I am scared a little bit. but this will be the prep test I guess. My mid term to prepping. I just do not wanna have to use my stored supplies for this really. It is too expensive to replace it


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

I have lived in south Florida for 56 years, hurricane prep is almost instinctive. 
Gas of course
2 cases of drinking water per person, and fill the freezer with as many bottles as you can (frozen water helps keep the food colder longer and you can have a cold drink when you need it.) 
Plan you frig openings 2 per day 1 &#8220;I will need this in the morning.&#8221; and 2 &#8220;I will need this in the afternoon&#8221; Anyone caught standing in front of the open frig will be taken out and severely beaten. (Well maybe that is a little sever; one warning first.) 
Fill as many jugs as you have (not what you think you will need but all that you have) for animals, dishes, and so forth.
A bath tub full for flushing. Out houses are a bit out of the question down here the water table is less than 3 ft. 
A flash light on a head strap (you ware it) for each person (a few spares won&#8217;t hurt) the hardware stores run out run out of the bigger batteries first the little ones hang around forever.
Put a piece of paper between the ends of the battery and the tabs in the flash light. The batteries won&#8217;t discharge as fast. 
Touch base with your contact list, the people that will worry about and those you will worry about.
Those little solar powered driveway lights actually serve a purpose here, put them out to charge during the day and put them in the bathroom with the bathroom light left on, when your lights go out they go on, free light to save your batteries. 
The list can go on forever, so what what did I forget?


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

We're getting ready here! Hubby has been watching it for the past 4 days! I think we're prepared (I never feel like I'm fully prepared, no matter what), but I'm really upset it's happening during Halloween...it's my favorite holiday!! Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

If we get a lot of rain the valley below could flood which will knock out a lot of roads and stores. Last year, during the tropical storm the Army Corps of Engineers river gauge stopped at 38' the river crested at 43.5'. (LOL) The dikes barely held. No one from the Federal Government ever took responsiblity for the river gauge failing when it was needed the most.
We put up two big jars of pickles this evening then sat back , knowing we are in good shape. We are concerned for the kids, as their house is not ready yet. But they are in a pretty safe place . If we have any doubts, we'll get them over here by Sunday at the latest.
*justincase*, what are you near in NC. I used to live outside Raleigh and I had a route all over eastern NC


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Been following on Current events.
After going thru Andrew (forget the year) on a boat in W. Palm Florida, the hurricane thought was just sort of second nature...even in the Pocons. We did fine by the way...about the only boat to come out unscathed.
As prepared as can be, willing to ride it out. (Like we have a choice...LOL!)
Haven't had a Halloween since we moved here without snow. Probably be a disappointment.

Matt


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It isn't definite yet but the interaction between Sandy and the jet stream looks more certain. The key is the blocking high may force Sandy inland.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't understand where all the dire predictions keep coming from.
They are just calling for rain here, and the storm is not predicted to come inland at all


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I just watched the morning wether report for this area. It's a 50-50 chance Sandy will come inland enough to give us flooding rains and high winds. It looks like it will miss the Carolina's but possibly turn back in enough to get NYC and New England area, giving my area a backhand. But it could also head out to sea. So, we are set in any event.
The "lession" I see in this is that we have a plan, a procedure and at least enough supplies for an event like this. This is a "slow moving freight" type event. You can see it coming and can "raise up" or "stand down" the response as needed. We can step cleanly and swiftly from the normal to the off grid.
Good to also see that it will probably miss *bearfootfarms* and *justintime* and with God's grace, maybe miss us all.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im well stocked, and DH put a new french drain around the house...but in situations like this, its prudent to keep your gas tank full


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Just watched Good Morning America, and the projections are not looking good at least for NY/New England for Mon/Tues. Looks like the back slap for us here, with the big threat of flooding in the valley. They are calling for heavy rain for eastern Carolina too. They are now calling it 70% for the turn to land. Time for us to take the prep to Ready 3 level. Been checking flashlights, radios and batteries. Good luck and God's grace to you all in the affected areas.


----------



## tankpa (Mar 9, 2011)

As I said in current events, I have been watching this storm since it's inception. I am concerned for all of those that are not prepared. I was surprised by the lack of attention this storm has received for that past few days. I think the message should be to prepare and not panic. I have so many family and friends that live in the NYC area that just think the government will protect them, feed them, evacuate them. I am, and have been prepared. I just worry about those that aren't. I tried to convince my mother to get a small kerosene heater but she said she would rather freeze to death than to deal with the "stink". *sigh*


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

The good thing about living prepared like we are is that when we have several days' notice of an upcoming ice storm or hurricane it's pretty simple to do some final preparations. For a hurricane, I'd make sure everything loose in the yard is securely in the barn (doors shut), double check the water storage, fill a couple of buckets for the toilets, check propane tanks, the batteries in various lights and radios, close in the animals and give them extra food and water so I don't have to go out in the storm. If we lived nearer the coast, we'd have plywood ready and waiting to put over windows if we saw that we definitely were going to get a hit.

We've got tornado preparations down to about 5 minutes, and a weather radio to alert us as soon as the next county over has a tornado heading our way. We've actually had to get in our (fully prepped) closet under the stairs a couple of times since we've lived here.

And ice storm is less predictable, but it only takes 15 minutes to get ready for an extended power outage with freezing temps.

An earthquake is the one thing you really can't get ready for. We have our BOBs, and know where the strongest/safest part of the house is, and can get the gas turned off in a couple of minutes, but that's about all we can do.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't understand where all the dire predictions keep coming from.
> They are just calling for rain here, and the storm is not predicted to come inland at all


You, for the most part, are out of the woods. It's the New York city mega-region (one of the most densely populated areas in the US) that has to watch out. They are predicting FEET of snow from this as the jet stream is going to pull the storm into the arctic blast that is working it's way in. We are in Eastern Ohio and they thinking we may get a bit of snow out of it. So everything east of us to the Ocean is looking at potentially a big storm.

Also remember, some New Yorkers live in tiny apartments without a kitchen. So if a BIG storm hits and they can't get in a taxi to go get a meal....they have a problem. Lots of "sheeple" in that region.....people with no plans or supplies to deal with 1-2 days without power.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

There are the two forms of "events'" "Time to get things ready", such as this, or "Come as you are" ( also called the bolt out of the blue). My general rule with "Come as you are " is..surviving the "event" itself. If I do not take a direct hit from it, then the next step is calling on my prepping to survive the aftermath. The easier I can step from this norm to that "brave, new world" by having prepped will help make the difference.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You, for the most part, are out of the woods


The picture I posted above has now updated itself, but before it wasn't showing any retrograde.

They are predicting 2-4 inches of rain here, and I'm about 50 miles inland


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The picture I posted above has now updated itself, *but before it wasn't showing any retrograde*.
> 
> They are predicting 2-4 inches of rain here, and I'm about 50 miles inland


Yeah, it's changed now. The meteorologists here are warning Canadians now that it looks like the jet stream may cause it to bypass part of the south east coast and then swing north west, over the north east states, the great lakes and right up inland into Ontario and eastern Manitoba. That's a wild zig-zag! So they're warning of high winds and lots of rain.

.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

We are getting ready here. I did a thorough house cleaning today and secured outdoor items. We'll head out to do some "last minute" shopping before the weekend crowd hits although I've heard that many shelves are already empty. Fortunately I don't think we need much, just some comfort items if they are available. On the other hand I'm terribly nervous that I have forgotten something but hopefully with a few days still to go I have time if I figure out what that is. 

We are receiving regular updates from our Town & state via e-mail and they are advising to ensure storm drains are clear, have at least 3 days of water and non-perishable food on hand & moist towelettes, bags and ties for "sanitation". Some are recommending that people start eating out of their freezers to try to use items up in case of a power outage. Our utility company didn't do too well last during last year's October storm. 

I think what concerns me most is that some are predicting that this could be a 5 or 6 day event so if anyone has any out of the box suggestions (as crazy as you may think it is) please post. I'm still hoping for a "miss" & that Sandy goes out over the ocean. Weather in New England is highly unpredictable and I know I'm going to be on edge for the next few days.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Only me.....Best I can suggest at this point is to be prepared to be TOTALLY cut off from any form of support for at least a week and prepare for snow and cold temps in the worst case. Make all the ice you can now, put it in zip lock bags and pack it in the freezer. it will keep things cooler longer and provide more water for drinking. If you have a cooler, pack it with ice , put in your cold meats and other refrigerator items and put it in the refrigerator a few hours before the storm is expected to hit. Pull in your solar pathway lights if you have any. Get glow sticks at stores. ( they have them in for Halloweeners)
Plug the tub, seal it with melted wax from a candle, then fill the tub. Pray.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

They are starting to give possible snow fall totals for us. We are, as of now, on the western edge of the snow potential. 3-4" for us......a nice gentle start to winter.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

My mother asked me what I thought about the storm, I told her she better get ready. She said "I already did" and pointed to three bottles of soda sitting on the counter. I don't think she will ever get it


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

barefootboy said:


> Only me.....Best I can suggest at this point is to be prepared to be TOTALLY cut off from any form of support for at least a week and prepare for snow and cold temps in the worst case. Make all the ice you can now, put it in zip lock bags and pack it in the freezer. it will keep things cooler longer and provide more water for drinking. If you have a cooler, pack it with ice , put in your cold meats and other refrigerator items and put it in the refrigerator a few hours before the storm is expected to hit. Pull in your solar pathway lights if you have any. Get glow sticks at stores. ( they have them in for Halloweeners)
> Plug the tub, seal it with melted wax from a candle, then fill the tub. Pray.


Thank you so much! You jogged my memory re: the ice cubes. I made up a large bag and have more trays freezing as I type. This will be my project over the next few days. 

I did get some solar lights just for such an event, I probably should start charging them - thank you again for this. I will scrub the tubs tomorrow to prepare them for filling.

I ventured out to the local grocery store tonight. Couldn't tell that there was a possible storm coming other than the empty water aisle - although there was a whole stack of cases of water in the promotional aisle of the store. I picked one up just for the sake of having a few extra bottles on hand. I'm sure they'll be gone by the weekend.

Many thanks again ~ I'll be around.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

It's probably going to affect me. I'm ready except for a few minor details. Storms mean overtime for me, so I expect I'll be working some extra hours. We have the possiblity for snow in our forecast too - gonna be interesting.


----------



## kbshorts (Dec 6, 2005)

Plenty of gas, propane, ice and groceries, chainsaw and fuel ready. Beer cooler is full, yep, we are ready.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I started rechecking items this morning and as I made sure the manual can opener ( besides my p-38's on key rings) was in place, I chuckled wondering how many of the non preppers even have one..lol Today and tomorrow, final securing of all loose items outside, and final shopping ( DW has to pick up two Rx's). Sunday we kick it up to Ready level 2, and preplace all flashlights, set up the battery/inverter power system, get the 12v and foam coolers into position and otherwise have everything in place. This morning's predictions have at least a 33% chance of the eye coming close to us. Even without that, the storm is now 2,000 miles wide. We are on the other side of the cold front, so we are not expected to get snow, One grace for the valley folk is that the river is at a low level. But a 5 to 6 day event in upstate NY could sent all that rain downriver. My prayers and thoughts to all of you in this predicted path. 
*THIS IS WHERE THE PREP PAYS OFF*


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

barefootboy said:


> I started rechecking items this morning and as I made sure the manual can opener ( besides my p-38's on key rings) was in place, I chuckled wondering how many of the non preppers even have one..lol


I keep one of those little military openers in my purse (got a small lot of them cheap somewhere)...at my boys lacrosse tournament, they were planning to sell nachos and cheese, but no one remembered a can opener...I was the hero when I pulled it out 
the advice about the ice in the freezer is a good one. if there is space, any time at all, fill it with jugs filled with water, pouring a bit out for expansion. this will help your freezer run more efficiently. 
Im going to tie down the tarps on the wood we just stacked, and over fill the wood box. Im on a mountain, so the worst that can happen to us is electricity going down (no biggie) and not being able to get out due to downed trees, power lines and roads washed away. I got a stack of new games and jigsaw puzzles at a garage sale over the summer to keep everyone occupied during winter storms.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm hitting the gas station and store tonight to get the last of our needs... Last hurricane that blew through this area in 2003 did a lot of tree damage and some flooding on our area, so I'm hoping we'll be OK this time too.... I think in 2003 my neighborhood was without power for about a week.. It was 2 yeas before we moved here, but I knew a lot of people in the area, and they weren't enjoying the aftermath even though there was no serious damage.. Just a lot without power.

We lost about 15 trees in our back yard in 2007 I think it was, so now I don't have any tree's to worry about hitting the house. We got lucky in that storm. Blew them away from the house. We are high enough up flooding isn't a worry.

I've got the generator ready, got the Victorla ready, and got plenty of Hurricane mix, so we can sit and drink a few and watch it blow by as we dance to tunes from the early 1900's...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

barefootboy said:


> I started rechecking items this morning and as I made sure the manual can opener ( besides my p-38's on key rings) was in place, I chuckled wondering how many of the non preppers even have one..lol


I used to have a hand full of P-38's, but got no clue where they all went. Now I just use my knife to open cans.. works just as good... It get's me in them with less effort actually.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

The latest prediction has it heading directly at me here. I'll be topping up on gas when I'm out today and I need to get some more batteries. Other than that, it's a matter of cleaning up the yard to put away potential air-borne missiles and make sure all the laundry is done.

The main worry is a falling tree. I have a guy supposed to be coming next week to bring it down. Because of the size and the way it's leaning, they need to do bring in equipment and do it in pieces, so it's not something that I can get done with the neighbors' help. It has the potential to hit the garage.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey simi-steading you are a neighbor too! Before we bought our house in western Loudoun county we lived right behind Inova Mount Vernon hospital.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah.. cool to see someone else from the area. We actually live right between Mt. Vernon and Mt. Vernon High School... Hopefully not any longer than another year and a half though... We're hoping to get moved out to WV by then..

The traffic is killing us... and if this storm hits like they are predicting, I'm sure we won't go near the roads because of all the lights being out.. ... The last storm here that took out all the traffic lights earlier this year was a real mess.. We tried to get out to the store, but turned around because traffic was backed up so bad you couldn't even get out of the neighborhoods.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in Fredericksburg, VA. I lived here during Isabel in 2003 and we were without power for a week 

I'm hoping that all we get is some rain. We haven't saved up enough $$ for a generator yet, so if the power goes we'll just be out of luck.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought a small 3500w generator from Lowes.. They sell Champion generators for about $325.... It's kept our fridge cold for us, and we didn't lose all our stuff the last storm... 

I was having a hard time justifying the cost, but we also take it once a year with us to a big motorcycle rally, so it's more than paid for itself. Last time we lost power, we would have lost about $300 worth of food... 

It keeps the fridge, a couple lights, and the stereo running... That a lot more than we need, but it's nice to have a little extra...


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

i would add chainsaw oil and gas and a sharp chain or two for the afterward cleanup. While you wait for the rest of the world to catch up.
Be safe
Steve


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

DH talked to his brother in NY today. He had no idea a storm was coming. Sigh.

He knows now, and hopefully will get a few things together.

Be safe everybody!


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Chainsaw ready, gas, oil, generator, ready. Need to go take the big tank and get a load of water, my cistern is low. Hubby bringing home extra batteries. I live so remote that if we get any amount of wind our power is toast for a week at least. By necessity we are at the bottom of the list because of the few number of people on our line. Having the kids bring some firewood on inside the house in case its cool enough for a fire. Wading rain,mud and wind to bring in wood at the last minute is not fun. Have a huge oaktree needing to come down... severely worried about that. Been waiting for the guy to get to us and don't think he's gonna get here in time. Afraid my husband will decide to do it himself... not a one man job. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised by how seriously people are taking this. It's still a few days out, and our local stores were packed with people getting ready. Generators are sold out, gas cans are sold out, you can't find Coleman fuel, propane tanks are out, batteries and flashlights are few and far between, and bottled water is very hard to find. 

It's too much to hope that people will be prepped all the time, but at least they remember the last storms and are getting ready for this one. 

I had been meaning to add some 7-gallon water jugs, so I went ahead and got that, and I also found a combo radio/weather alert/light/USB charger that runs off battery or crank, so that was a nice addition.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> We are far enough inland that I doubt we will get hit. Will fill the car up with gas, but I would have done that anyways.


The weather Channel was showing the eastern side of Ohio in the ALERT-red- zone, with the possibility of heavy snows for the NE area. I figure we'll ( SE Ohio) will get pummeled by heavy rains at the least. 

If this turns out to be a biggy: I am also wondering about mud slides for us and local power outages, if not power outages due to a huge power grid failure from the coastal states. 

If my Dh gets paid tonight I will go tomorrow and lay in extra stuff. I'm already reminding friends and family to THINK and get (water/gas/food/batteries etc...) NOW....


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

bluemoonluck said:


> I'm in Fredericksburg, VA. I lived here during Isabel in 2003 and we were without power for a week
> 
> I'm hoping that all we get is some rain. We haven't saved up enough $$ for a generator yet, so if the power goes we'll just be out of luck.


I am in Portsmouth, VA. Isabel knocked our power for 17 days, though my parents in the next neighborhood over, was only out for 5 days. Don't ask me the reasoning on that one. The damage was something, there was 3 feet of mud in the downtown area of businesses and the tunnels flooded because they couldn't put the flood gates down. It looked like a bomb went off in some places because of trees and home damage.

Now Hurricane Floyd in 1999, the water pumping station for Portsmouth (in Suffolk) flooded and was completely under water, and contaminated our water supply. No potable water for about 10 days. No water at all for close to a week. The National Guard brought water in and guarded it. It was a site to see.

Damage around here from hurricane and No'easters are more from the storm surges at high tide which equals flooding. But after no electricity and no water, I'll take no electricity any day.

We're in good shape, the only thing I have to do is pick up after DH's projects in the back yard, so that they are not flying missles. The gas stations and grocery stores are already mobbed though.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

*bluemoonluck * You can use a car battery and an inverter to run light, and you can directly hook up a coleman 12v cooler to one. The inverter runs $20 at Harbor freight or other places and can run a single new style 60 w bulb in a lamp for 5 hrs a night for a week. You can also use solar powered pathway lights as nightlights.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I saw the posts where people are filling bottles nearly full and freezing them...I can't remember whether it was the Deep Winter series of books or another book, but the author mentioned filling 2L bottles all the way full and freezing them. Evidently, the pressure generated by the freezing water's expansion is supposed to lower the temp of the ice to below 32 degrees, thereby making the ice bottle stay colder, longer. Anyone tried that and did it work? I know I've frozen full 2L bottles of water and they didn't split, but I didn't know to do any experiments on them then.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

If you don't need to drink the water, you can add salt to it and it will freeze colder than regular tap water. Then you'd have to use it for washing/flushing instead of drinking, thou.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have only watched a little about this storm, so forgive my ignorance.....

I have a question:

What makes this storm any different than any other storm?
I hate the weather channel, and most weather outlets for the most part. They are all sensational and WOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEE, when it's just a thunderstorm.
They get so worked up and wacked out, it's the whole "boy who cried wolf".
Here in IN they sound off the tornado sirens and throw out tornado warnings FOR THUNDERSTORMS (severe storms, but just thunderstorms).
Well guess what?
Folks hear those sirens going off all the time.........they won't pay any attention when there REALLY IS a tornado.

So I am wondering if this is the same deal with Sandy? Are the weather outlets making a big deal about a run of the mill storm? 
Or is there something different about this storm


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I did my usual winter prepping; Filled propane tanks; put away out door furniture; move last years left-over firewood to the back deck; we did our normal food shopping; I bought two 12 volt light bulbs to use in table lamps (have 2 deep cycle batteries) and will be getting about 60 pounds of ice to have on hand. 

I was doing this before the weather alerts just a my normal routine. We are close to the coast but we are about 40 feet above sea level.

Power outage is probably our biggest concern along with high winds. With so many leaves still on the trees many will go down. Hopefully my biggest tree won't come down but if it does I hope it misses the house. That tree is only 25 feet from the house.

Stay safe everyone. eep: 

NJ Rich reporting from the center of the bullseye. :bow:


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Ususally, hurricanes lose energy when they travel north over colder water.

In this case, Hurricane Sandy is going to be pulled into a winter storm that is approaching from the west. Sandy is also going to be blocked by another weather area to the north.

Sandy is going to gather energy from the clash between her warm air and the cold air of the storm. Then she is going to sit still and dump rain because she cant go north. That is why they are calling it a Frankenstorm. Frankenstien was made up of different entities, so is this storm.

Right now, the winter storm line is coming thru where I am. To the west of me, they had 4 inches of rain already and roads are washed away. What is left of Sandy will pass directly over me on Tuesday, Wednesday. We don't get hurricanes here. The last one was Hurricane Hazel in '54. Hazel did the equivilent of a billion $ in damage. Rivers that were 65 feet wide surged to 350 feet wide...dont underestimate the potential of this coming storm....My biggest concern is that the power grid here is connected to the power grid there.

Thunderstorms are caused by the clash between warm and cold air. Meterologists are concerned that we will see the lowest barometric pressure ever recorded if this storm plays out the way the computer models think it might. That is an incredible amount of energy.

Do some prepping, have a plan, be aware and use your common sense.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

In my case we are looking right down the barrel. No matter what projection they use, Sandy will roll very near to us, then head north and keep dumping rain which will come down river ( Susquehanna ) and will flood the lowlands, and challange the dikes around the city.They barely held through Irene and Lee. ( We are on high ground at the foot of the mountain) 
This one is SO bad because :
1. every prediction calls for a long term rain and 50+ mph winds
2. the combination of the cold front to the west , a high front off eastern Canada, the jet stream, and the totally unexpected turn inland creates a mass of energy/wind/rain in a box. ( and I am in it..lol)
Too many independent sources agree on the findings for it to be "hype" so, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have only watched a little about this storm, so forgive my ignorance.....
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> ...


You can also add to this that it will last through several astronomical high tides (full moon tides). We haven't had a storm like this pretty much ever. The closest I think was the nor'easter of '62 which was horrific (according to my mother). We live in central sussex county, delaware so we are better off than some, my dad and stepmother are under mandatory evacuation (they live on the coast) order along with some 50,000 others in the state.

I am pretty sure the storm surge will be flowing through the first floor windows on my dads house.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

barefootboy said:


> Plug the tub, seal it with melted wax from a candle, then fill the tub. Pray.



BTW-thank you, thank you, thank you! Never would have thought of this on my own and we knew our tub leaked water at the plug like crazy. Whole dang tub was empty in an hour before we did this.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Isabel got us for 14 or so days with out power. We were in Hampton VA at the time. Now we are in central VA so should not be as bad. None the less, we will be watching this one closely. Looks like it will be a non event here but still one to watch. 

I have the Ham radios charged up, gas for the saws, and a plan. I will keep a closser eye on HT for the next week, if any one in central VA needs anything during the storm or after please don't hesatate to ask, I'll help if I can, say no if I can't.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DS is Woburn, MA, and DD is in Hartford, CT. She drove to Boston this morning to help her brother move, then took him grocery, and clothes shopping. Their father sent $ to help. DS is starting a job at the Marriott, on Monday, if they are still open and operating. DD is monitoring the weather closely and will insure her brother is with her, should it be necessary. Also, they won't hesitate to evacuate.

I am praying for them and all of you in the storm path.

This should Be a wake up to those not prepared, both there, and everywhere else in our Country. We are in the PNW, but wouldn't need to do anything to prep for extended power outages. Every Winter, we have power outages, and are overdue for a quake. So in just preparing for that, we are prepped for almost everything else (have to be).


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

lorichristie said:


> DS is Woburn, MA, and DD is in Hartford, CT. She drove to Boston this morning to help her brother move, then took him grocery, and clothes shopping. Their father sent $ to help. DS is starting a job at the Marriott, on Monday, if they are still open and operating. DD is monitoring the weather closely and will insure her brother is with her, should it be necessary. Also, they won't hesitate to evacuate.
> 
> I am praying for them and all of you in the storm path.
> 
> This should Be a wake up to those not prepared, both there, and everywhere else in our Country. We are in the PNW, but wouldn't need to do anything to prep for extended power outages. Every Winter, we have power outages, and are overdue for a quake. So in just preparing for that, we are prepped for almost everything else (have to be).




OT...your daughter is about 45 minutes from where I live... small world for sure!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DD just got the box I mailed yesterday with dried apples, plums, and pears, apple butter, and for them both (DS too). Also, pear butter, plum sauce, and plum chutney for Thanksgiving to share. At least some of what was in the box will help, especially the dried fruit!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Prepare
Severe Weather

I had to go a on mini road trip today saw this posted (or something close to it but Prepare was one of the words) on highway signs throughout my trek through 3 states. I've never seen anything like this in the area.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have only watched a little about this storm, so forgive my ignorance.....
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> ...


Well, this storm is going to impact about 20% of the country's population. It will sit over everyone for about 24-48 hours straight. It is almost 1000 mile wide storm. If tens of millions (up to 100 million possible) of people lose power it may be weeks without power worse than last wind storm that took like 10 days to get power restored to everyone. That windstorm was only a few minutes long, this will be days long.

They are talking a 10'-12' storm surge into highly populated area's, up to 12" of rain, 50-75 mph winds for around 36 hrs and 2' of snow with blizzard conditions on the backside.

I mean hopefully it wont be that bad but it has the potential to get nasty depending on how prepared everyone is. It is predicted to be the largest storm the country has ever seen in modern history. Its always better to be prepared than not. We maybe measuring the damage caused by this storm in the billions of dollars.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got a call from our local vol. fire dept. They were asking to get the cub scouts, if available on a Sunday morning, to come help fill sandbags. Expecting for the town to get flooded. Happened in 1955 in a big way, and last year and year before took some damage from storms.
Kinda surprised that they didn't call sooner.
It's looking a bit disconcerting.

Matt


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well we need batteries, (we have NOS but they're more O than N) and I need to take stock of the mini propane tanks for lanterns. Thats it really, I'll do a routine generator fire up this evening but thats a scheduled event. They ran last month.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I've opened my log on here now, and will keep putting entries in as long as the power/net lasts. My prayer for us all.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

My plans for today;

1. Take down two trees that are close to the house and look like they might come down.

2. start up and fool around with the new generator

3. Gas up

4. stake down the tent shelter

That should keep me hoppin today!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Dr. Jeff Masters' WunderBlog : Massive Hurricane Sandy building a huge and destructive storm surge | Weather Underground

This puts it in perspective..

The size is amazing!!
He states it's size(radius) at 1,030 yesterday. The only storm close to that size was in 2001 and it was 690 miles in radius.
That is just jaw dropping.
The storm surges and waves that are already overrunning roads and bridges are almost 2 states away from the eye.

This thing is a monster!!!


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually, you're misreading the stats there just a little... the 1030 was for 12' *wave* area but tropical storm force *winds* are 520 miles radius with that storm in 2001 having had a wind radius of 690 miles. I agree though, there's really not anything on the record that gives a perspective on what this sort of system, moving in this direction, is capable of doing. That 1991 "Perfect Storm" event had its center a couple hundred miles off the US coast so really didn't impact land anything close to what Sandy looks certain to do. I wonder if there's been any ongoing measurement of how much the water layers a bit below the directly wind-driven surface are being put in motion? Looking at the satellite images and projections of likely isobars offshore for the several days from say yesterday through complete movement onshore late Tuesday, the amount of water being wind-driven right at Long Island and NYC, now from the east and later out of the south, looks to me like it's going to have a massive impact in that area.

Edit add: Reading through Dr. Masters' blog (maybe the very best of a number of good ones, imo), there was this further:


> Sandy's storm surge a huge threat
> Last night's 9:30 pm EDT H*Wind analysis from NOAA's Hurricane Research Division put the destructive potential of Sandy's winds at a modest 2.6 on a scale of 0 to 6. However, the destructive potential of the storm surge was exceptionally high: 5.7 on a scale of 0 to 6. This is a higher destructive potential than any hurricane observed between 1969 - 2005, including Category 5 storms like Katrina, Rita, Wilma, Camille, and Andrew. The previous highest destructive potential for storm surge was 5.6 on a scale of 0 to 6, set during Hurricane Isabel of 2003. Sandy is now forecast to bring a near-record storm surge of 6 - 11 feet to Northern New Jersey and Long Island Sound, including the New York City Harbor. While Sandy's storm surge will be nowhere near as destructive as Katrina's, the storm surge does have the potential to cause many billions of dollars in damage if it hits near high tide at 9 pm EDT on Monday.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's massive now! Supposedly it will grow after it merges.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Normally before a storm hits, I usually post about how wonderful it is to be a prepper and brag that I don't have to leave the house to go "stock up' as others do. This time, I had to leave the house to go to the store. 

There was a grand opening of a new Price Rite supermarket today and I had to be there. Soooo...while I was there, I took the time to buy a few things. The store was mobbed due to the grand opening but the lines were quite short for the checkouts. Excellent prices, too! 

I'm so glad to be out of the high heels and suit and I'm now baking bread and cookies.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

secretcreek said:


> The weather Channel was showing the eastern side of Ohio in the ALERT-red- zone, with the possibility of heavy snows for the NE area. I figure we'll ( SE Ohio) will get pummeled by heavy rains at the least.


You might be in a bigger bulls-eye then us in SE Ohio! Our temps are predicted to be above freezing all week (lows in mid-30's) but parts of WV are expecting 60" of snow!!!


----------

